# No grass at my barn.



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been at this barn for almost a year now and when I first moved in there was plenty of grass for the horses to graze on but now that there are more boarders the pasture is basically dirt. My horses are now in their stalls almost all day long because of no grass to eat( Plus the other horses are unnecessarily mean, The man that owns them has no clue how to work with horses and they completely lack respect but that is another issue all together because each time my horses go out they come back with cuts or limping.) I have asked if I could build my own pasture for my horses and that was quickly shut down because the barn does not want "Personal" turn outs although the barn manager has 2 turn outs just for her horses. Anyways I have asked about when another pasture was going to be built and each time I am told that If the barn doesn't suit my needs I can find another barn. I really like it at this barn, It is clean and safe and close to home! I am so frustrated I could scream and cry at the same time. But my question is what do I do? My horses want to go out so bad but I cant risk them getting hurt nor do I want them nibbling on the nonexistent grass. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't have much in the way of options, unfortunately. What does your boarding contract state concerning turnout?

The BM's privileges have no bearing on what you do or don't have a right to concerning your horses.

As far as no grass, that's not unusual when there are too many horses and no pasture management. 

Are the horses receiving hay for the missing pasturage?


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

My horses are on dry lots with round bales. No grass unless we take them out and let them munch grass around the barn. As long as your horses are healthy and fed, I would not spend too much time worrying about it.

As for the other horses being 'mean' - is there an option of putting yours in a different pasture? Or are they all pastured together? Not sure if I am following your point. Are they kept inside so they dont get bullied by the others? Is that your choice or the barns? Are the 'mean' ones outside? And horses relationships with others are not in any way related to how their owner trains them. So no, the mean ones are not that way because of their owner!


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

There is only one pasture for I think about 20 horses and the pasture is less than 5 acres.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

ldjs said:


> There is only one pasture for I think about 20 horses and the pasture is less than 5 acres.


Obviously way too many horses for that acreage. Are they being fed hay?


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

I feed hay twice a day and for the comment about the owner not being the cause you have not met these horses they lack respect and will attract people trying to get their horses out of the pasture.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry I misunderstood ? I thought you meant the horses attacked other horses because of the owner.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would move. When the BO tells you to move if you dont like it then they would like you to move. They are fighting and getting hurt because they want some forage.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In late fall I have to start putting hay in the field. I load it on the back of the quad and pull flakes or part flakes while driving. Each flake gets a bit of a shake. I wind up with 10 or 12 piles well spaced for two horses. When boarding two horses, I'd have two round bales set out at least 75' apart. As the dominant horse tried to chase the others off a bale, they'd head for the bale he'd just left.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That is a lot of horses for five acres. If that is the case then the horses need plenty of hay to eat all day. That's probably why they are fighting. As far as aggression to people who go in there, bring a stick. If you are feeling that your horses need to stay inside because of the situation, then you need to move. It's not good for them to be standing around in a stall all day every day, it will cause a multitude of health and behavioral issues.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you turn your horse out at night instead or something? 

That way there would be less horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses love to pick on the horse that's being lead out of the pasture. Carrying a lunge whip quickly puts a stop to that. You don't necessarily have to hit them, just wave it side to side. If one walks into it, that's probably the last time it will do that.


----------



## ConnieO (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds like too many horses on too few acres, and horses that are stressed from not enough grazing to keep them occupied will be more "short tempered" and pick on one another to keep the herd dynamics established just in case more food does show up LOL! 

Agree with maybe turning them out at night instead?


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I would just move. You're not getting what you want and it sounds like you're irritating the BM asking for special accommodations. If everyone else is getting the same you are being offered, then you really have no room to complain. It's a business and can't seek to meet everyone's needs. 

My girls are in a place where all the grass has been eaten down so I purchase local hay and feed that, spread out in the pasture to replace grass. It keeps them happy and healthy. If there are that many horses in one small area, it will be difficult to feed hay safely - there is just not enough room. Really, it's just asking for injuries having them all in such close quarters. Bad barn management.


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not asking for special accommodations, I asked If I could build an extra pasture for the horses. Honestly there is no need for you to be so rude If it were your horses you would do the same as me, but I love how you defend the barn manager then insult them in the same post.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think anyone was being rude. I'd see what you're describing as a special accommodation, as well.

A big part of what you pay board for is the land, and if you're asking to use an additional part of the BO's land just for your horses, even if you're offering to fence it in, that's a special accommodation. If you fenced in the land, there's no reason why the BO wouldn't put more horses in that pasture as well, and you'd soon end up in the same situation with no grass.


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

I offered to build a pasture for the horses not just mine.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure where my post came off as being rude. Asking for something other than what the rest of the boarders get is special accommodation, plain and simple. If the BM is telling you to "move if you don't like it" then you're obviously irritating him/her by asking. I will always suggest someone move if they aren't happy with what they are getting at a boarding barn and that is what I do. Everyone does things differently and if it doesn't suite you then don't stay. 

Yes, I think the BM is making poor choices by keeping that many horses on 5 acres, but if he/ she has that many boarders then it obviously works for them so why would your BM change it? I wouldn't have moved to a place where horses were kept that way in the first place because I know if would be a recipe for disaster for both my girls for different reasons. If it started out ok and then became over populated then I'd move. 

Every time I've had a serious issue with a barn I have followed the advice I just gave you.


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

How many times do I have to say I cannot move.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

ldjs said:


> How many times do I have to say I cannot move.


Well, that's the first so...


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You said you don't WANT to move, not that you cannot. Why can't you? Are there NO other safe, clean barns for you to access?

Honestly... I too would consider what you're asking a "special accommodation," even if there is land for another pasture to be built, fencing is a HUGE undertaking that costs a heck of a lot of money. I just put up a fence on a small pasture, less than an acre and it cost me over $500 for ONE side (granted, it was a very strong fence because it's separating horses from a highway, but I don't reckon you'd be shelling out any less than that, likely much more). Follow the other posters' advice and ask your BO if you can turn your horse out at night with a buddy or two so he(she?) doesn't have to deal with being picked on. If your horse is well fed being out on a dry lot wont hurt them.


----------

